# Finch, Therapy Pup in Training on Facebook!



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

My Finch is a rescued Vizsla mix living in coastal Maine and we are working toward Therapy Dog Certification. She was actually lucky enough to receive a full scholarship to take all the classes she needs to get her certification, including Canine Good Citizen testing. We just completed "Basic Manners" and we are about to start "Good Dog Anywhere" in a couple weeks.


If you are interested in following our journey through the process, please join us on her facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/finchpup


Hope to see you there!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

P.S. Any other Vizsla Therapy Dogs on the board?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've (doug boardley) hit the "like" button


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a friend here in Oz who has a Therapy V. His name is Jasper. He is quite a smart boy. His family taught him to do the washing. No bull. I eyeballed a video of him doing it. He would pick up an item from the laundry basket, carry it to the washing machine, jump up on his hind legs to put the item in and then return for the next one till he was loaded. Funny to watch, but Jasper thought it was wonderful to do as each time everyone got really excited.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've toyed with the idea of training Riley as a therapy dog. My hubby and I need to decide which direction to take... she could excel in so many things! Right now we're interested in therapy, search and rescue, hunting, and agility. How did you decide on therapy for Finch?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Doug!


Wow, Ozkar - that Jasper sounds like a good helper! Finch likes to help load the dishwasher but we try to discourage that


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

threefsh said:


> We've toyed with the idea of training Riley as a therapy dog. My hubby and I need to decide which direction to take... she could excel in so many things! Right now we're interested in therapy, search and rescue, hunting, and agility. How did you decide on therapy for Finch?



Hi Threefsh - 


I totally understand where you are coming from b/c I have considered a million things Finch & I would have fun doing! Honestly, the opportunity to get this full scholarship to take all her training classes was a huge part of the decision for me. I want to do some children's reading programs and women's shelter visits with her... focusing on kids rather than healthcare at this time. We live in a fairly rural part of Maine, so we don't have a nearby opportunity to do regular agility with her... if we did, I'd do that in a heartbeat too b/c I think she'd love it. Instead we are going to make our own agility course in our backyard in the spring, just for fun. My partner and I are both vegetarians, so hunting is something we have never considered. I am fascinated by search & rescue, but we own 2 small businesses, so I don't think I'd have the time for it... and again, I am not aware of any classes in our rural area. I'd love to hear more about what you decide! 


P.S. I checked out your blog earlier today... Riley is such a pretty girl and it looks like you two are having lots of fun together!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

How neat! I'd love to pursue therapy work with Jasper, but right now we're pursuing agility. Those classes are expensive as it is, so we'll leave it at that for now. I'm particularly drawn to the idea of working with children in reading programs, actually. I love reading, I love kids, and I love watching kids interact with dogs! But for now we'll stick with agility, as he really seems to both love and excel at that.

threefsh--keep us updated on what you decide! There's a local canine search and rescue team in my area, and I toyed with the idea, but the training seemed a bit more intense than I was ready for. Of course, agility has proven just as intense, haha. Maybe with the next puppy!!


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

My oldest Vizsla Budapest (Boo Boo) who is 3 1/2 is a registered therapy dog.. My girlfriend takes her to visit the hospital 2 to 3 times a month.. I am very proud of them both..


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch starts her next step toward certification next week... she will be starting "Good Anywhere Dog" with 7 other pups. I have been talking with a local domestic violence shelter about starting a therapy dog program and they are excited about it! Finch will be "reading" with kids at the shelter once a month while their moms attend a group session. I think it will be perfect for her and the kids!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for that, I hadn't realised that i have posted in here previously. 

Keep us informed as to the training. that's what i'm really interested in hearing about. Just to see if it is something that Astro would be a good fit for. He's my most relaxed and gentle dog. Although, Zsa Zsa would be a close 2nd.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

finch said:


> P.S. Any other Vizsla Therapy Dogs on the board?


I'm interested to see how this goes. The Mrs. and I want to take both our pups and get them trained up. Lots of retirees here in FL, a good Veteran population and we're a few blocks from a Children's Hospital... so hopefully we can get them trained up and good to go.

Following you on FB now!


----------

